# Hygrophila polysperma!? Why do you have to be illegal?



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ugh. The sunset one is so pretty when it turns the pink/red color. Its a shame its illegal.
Is there anything else that is red/pink that is easy to grow that I could take a look at?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

rotala and ludwiga (cant spell that last one off the top of my head sorry lol)... most easy plants are just green.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can try Alternantheran Reineckii, it's generally an easy-ish plant, it does like it's light though. Try to get it from someone who doesn't use CO2 in their tanks, that why it won't melt on you.

But yes, Rotala Indica and Ludwigia Repens are both fairly easy plants as well that don't need a ton of light but will definitely appreciate as much as you can give them


----------



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh. I'll look in to those! Thanks!


----------

